# Bessey K-body Clamps on Sale at Lee Valley



## x372sailor (Dec 24, 2004)

Check out the sale on clamp sets on until January month-end. Four *Bessey* clamps (2 size ranges) with plastic blocks for panel clamping assistance.

This is the greatest deal I have ever seen on these best quality clamps!

Here is the link: http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51095&cat=

Brian


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Those clamps are a very good deal.... ordered the big set today !!!
steveo


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

Right now they are back ordered till April 15, just a FYI


----------



## Jigboy (Sep 24, 2004)

They are there now and well worth the wait! Not a lot of bargains at Lee Valley, but many unique items.


----------

